# جميع الكتب لمهندسين البترول



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (2 أبريل 2007)

اي كتاب تحتاجه عن هندسة البترول موجود و بامكاني ارساله اليكم
ارسل لي اسم الكتاب على البريد التالي:

ivanirq @ gmail.com

و سيصلك الكتاب بعد يومين..
اما طلبي منكم هو الدعاء لاهل العراق سنة و شيعة و مسيحيين..
الله معك يا شعبي الجريح.


----------



## Ivan Al-Jeburi (2 أبريل 2007)

*ivanirq @ gmail.com*

ivanirq @ gmail.com


----------



## lion1550 (2 أبريل 2007)

الرجاء ارسال أي كتاب باللغة العربية يخص نقل النفط عبر الانابيب وتخزين النفط في الخزانات
وذلك عبر البريد الالكتروني او من خلال الموقع

awm11980_AT_hotmail_dot_com


----------



## kemo26 (3 أبريل 2007)

والسلام عليكم


----------



## kemo26 (3 أبريل 2007)

thanks alot


----------



## kemo26 (3 أبريل 2007)

i will need your help


----------



## علي الزوي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

رجاء ارسل لي كتاب اساسيات هندسة نفط


----------



## عبدالله المحيمد (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد كتاب يختص بالحفر وادوته وطرقه


----------



## eng.idc (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هل يوجد لديك كتاب يخص هندسة سوائل الحفر....مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eng.idc (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ماهو اختصاص عملك بالضبط


----------



## محمد الاكرم (22 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.idc قال:


> هل يوجد لديك كتاب يخص هندسة سوائل الحفر....مع الشكر الجزيل


 السلام
ادخل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t216179.html
وفقك الله


----------



## حسين النجار (28 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكرك أخي أيفان وأطلب منك كتاب بطرق الفحوصات للمنتجات النفطية أذا أمكن ذلك مع تحياتي


----------



## ENG.MAHMOUD QC (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو كتاب عربى عن صيانة خزانات البترول [email protected] 
اسأل الله العظيم أن ينصر اخواننا فى العراق والنصر قريب بأذن الله


----------



## ENG.MAHMOUD QC (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الأهتمام احتاج بشدة معلومات عن وضع خطة او نظام لصيانة منطقة مستودعات بترول والخطوط الملحقة بها.
برجاء مساعدتى


----------



## sunday400229 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء نحتاج كتاب principles of of oil well test 
اسم المؤلف 
tevv nind


----------



## sunday400229 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

eng.idc قال:


> هل يوجد لديك كتاب يخص هندسة سوائل الحفر....مع الشكر الجزيل


*Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
http://www.2shared.com/document/JYva...rties_of_.html
*


----------



## hamedtoo (1 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو منكم ارسال كتاب الحفر


----------



## explorator (2 أكتوبر 2010)

أولا بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع 

و لقد ارسلت لك اسم كتابين ارجو ان تجدهم لى لاننى محتاج أليهم فى الدراسة 

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## al-waleed (5 أكتوبر 2010)

تسلم اخي على هالبادرة الطيبة وفي ميزان حسناتك بعزة المولى القدير
_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_

*اللهم ربي و رب كل شيء*
_*اللهم يا باديء الخلق و يا معيده *_
_*اللهم يا فالق الحب و النوى *_
_*اللهم يا فالق الإصباح و باعث الأرواح*_
_*اللهم يا مولج الليل في النهار و مولج النهار في الليل*_
_*اللهم يا مخرج الحي من الميت و مخرج الميت من الحي*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك باسمك الأعظم و بنبيك الأرحم و بشهرك الأكرم*_
_*و نتقرب إليك بالليلة المباركة التي أنزلت فيها كلماتك التامات رحمة للناس و هداية*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بخطيئة ابينا آدم و بكلماتك التي علمته إياها فتبت عليه بها *_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بفضل هدايتك لسيدنا نوح و نجاته بالسفينة أن تنجي العراق من الغرق بالدماء*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بنار سيدنا إبراهيم التي جعلتها بردا و سلاما أن تجعل العراق بردا و سلاما*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بإمتحانك لسيدنا إسماعيل الذبيح و فدائك إياه بالذبيحة، أن تحرم رقاب العراقيين على الذبح*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بحكمة سيدنا داود أن تعيد الحكمة إلى العراقيين*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بسيدنا سليمان و قدرته على الجن و الشياطين أن تعقل و تكبل الشياطين في العراق*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بسيدنا يعقوب أن تعيد *_

_*شبابنا إلى آبائهم كما أعدت إليه سيدنا يوسف و أنقذته من غيابة الجب و غياهب السجون*_

_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بصبر سيدنا ايوب أن تجزي العراقيين بصبرهم خيرا*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بدعاء أم سيدنا موسى إذ أودعته في التابوت و ألقته في اليم فبشرتها أن ترده إليها، فبشرنا بعودة شبابنا إلى أمهاتهم*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بدعاءسيدنا يونس و نجاته من بطن الحوت أن تنجي العراقيين من شدتهم *_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بدعاء سيدنا زكريا و فرحته بسيدنا يحيى أن تقر عيون العراقيين بأطفالهم*_
_*اللهم نتقرب إليك بعفة السيدة العذراء أن *_

_*تصون عفاف العراقيات*_
*برحمتك يا عليم *

_*اخي اذا عندك اي كتاب او مرجع مختص بالاستخراج المعزز للنفط عن طريق الحقن بالبخار ارجو ام ترسلة على*_
_[email protected]_


----------



## salar alali (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخ محمد اذا ممكن كتاب عن استخراج النفط (البترول)بشكل عام لان انا بحاجة تامة الى هذا الكتاب وجزاك الله خيرا 
[email protected]


----------



## التهامي شبش (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
اريد كتاب يختص بالحفر وادوته وطرقه*​


----------



## futher engineering (2 نوفمبر 2010)

lion1550 قال:


> الرجاء ارسال أي كتاب باللغة العربيةاو الانجليزيه يخص استكشاف البترول
> وذلك عبر البريد الالكتروني او من خلال الموقع
> [email protected]
> :16:


----------



## مصطفى طنطاوى محمد (25 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكركم أخى الفاضل على المجهود الكبير


----------



## سمير جيو (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد معلومات عن test de puit ou DST
وشكرا


----------



## ramzydj (12 ديسمبر 2010)

Je besoin de livre : La mecanique experimentale des fluides ;;;;;;;; auteur r.comolet tom 1 et 2 svp


----------



## ENGHELAL (12 ديسمبر 2010)

الرجاء ارسال كتاب باللغه العربيه عن هندسة الحفر 
[email protected]


----------



## shackspear (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد كتاب عن سوائل الحفر


----------



## m2rizk (14 ديسمبر 2010)

Kindly, provide a book on the Petroleum Production Facilities Design or a software if possible


----------



## alooba7 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
انا داير كتاب عن تكرير النفط وياريت يكون عربي


----------



## bgdash (17 ديسمبر 2010)

I'm looking for this book " petroleum reservoir engineering practice the name of the author is Nnaemeka Ezekwe plese if anyone has it let me know thanks


----------



## ramzydj (27 ديسمبر 2010)

:87:Where is your help !!!!!!! .please


----------



## الاعصار (1 يناير 2011)

تحياتي لك اخي العزيز : هل من كتاب حول خزن النفط الخام وكذلك تكرير النفط الخام وباللغة الانكليزية او العربية -- واخوك مهندس كيمياوي يعمل في مجال البترول


----------



## الاعصار (1 يناير 2011)

تحياتي لك اخي العزيز : هل من كتاب حول خزن النفط الخام وكذلك تكرير النفط الخام وباللغة الانكليزية او العربية -- واخوك مهندس كيمياوي يعمل في مجال البترول
واذا امكن ارسله على الايميل التالي [email protected]


----------

